# FS Full Tank Setups And Other Misc - Added Heaters



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

45 Gallon Setup 36' L x 24" H x 12" W $250
-Comes With The Following:
45 Gallon Aquarium
45 Gallon Stand(Black Pine)
45 Lid And Light
Fluval 405 Canister Filter(Cycled All 4 Trays Full Of Bio)
Aqua Clear 70 Hang On Back Filter(Cycled New Foam Block And Full Of Bio)
Spare Foam Block And 4 Bags Of Ammonia Remover
Dual Sponge Filter Attached To Intake Of Aqua Clear As A Pre Filter
Ehiem 200 Watt Heater(6 Months Old)
Fusion 700 Air Pump With Bubble Wall
2 Air Check Valves
Light Blue /Blue Gravel
Thermometer
Tons Of Decorations

Coralife Turbo Sea 1740-P Return Pump (Low Usage) $160

Marineland 400 Bio Wheel Hang On Back Filter $20

100 LBS Approx of Large Pieces Rock, Not Sure What Kind Wil Try And Get A Picture. $1.00 Per Pound, I Paid $3.00 Per Pound. Great For African Cichlid Tanks.

Lee's Aquarium Diveder 12" by 18" Fits Most 29 to 55 Gallon Aquariums (Brand New In Box) $10

2 Gravel Cleaners $5 Each

1 Gallon Glass Betta Bowl With White Gravel $10

Algae Scrubber On A Stick $5

Elite 800 Air Pump $5

I Live In Surrey Near Bear Creek Park Pickup Only!!!!!!
All Prices Are Firm, Don't Ask For Lower Price!!!!!
Serious Inquires Only Please!!!!!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

My Camera Battery Has Died, Charging It Tonight And I Will Post Pictures Of Tank Setups Tomorrow.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Oops Posted In Wrong Section Can A Mod Please Move This Post To Freshwater Equipment Thx.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Added Pics


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump To The Top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

PLease Close Thread


----------

